# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 9/22/2018

## Kris

The town of Woodbury has never been the topic of conversation for any who live outside its forested borders. It holds no tourist attractions, no monuments, no interesting landmarks. Its tiny population has continued to shrink as the majority of each generation leave for bigger and better things in bigger and better towns. The ones who remain, however, are a generally hardy, reliable group who value work ethic and honesty. They are so few and close knit that all emergency services and local government offices reside in the same building. It is common knowledge that nothing exciting has happened in Woodbury since its foundation...but a storm is coming that will test the true mettle and character of its inhabitants.

Dire

----------

